# Pretty in Pink - lavender soap



## surf girl (Mar 25, 2009)

So, I tried some new things with some soap yesterday, and I am happy with how it turned out.  I'd never have thought of this particular style of soap on my own without some internet inspiration, so thanks to Nizzy http://nizzymoulds.com/nizzygallery.htm and TAS http://www.tastouchsoaps.com and probably some others I've seen but can't remember.  Those folks have talent and creativity coming out their ears.
.
.


----------



## Jody (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW!!!  Another amazing soap surfgirl.  That is absolutely beautiful.  You rock!


----------



## LJA (Mar 25, 2009)

That is SO awesome.  Seriously...one of the coolest soaps I've seen.  I'd totally buy those....


----------



## LJA (Mar 25, 2009)

Surfgirl,
How did you get the red/pink "flecks" in the bottom color and how do you achieve the "choppy" mica line?

Love those...


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 25, 2009)

Fab! You just keep getting better and better.
I still laugh about your "jason kill me now for I am too stinky to live soap".
That was hilarious.
How did you do the black line?


----------



## surf girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!  If I ever have self-esteem issues, I will come here because you folks always make me feel great!

Here's the dirt.

I've been fooling around with colour (I've got a colour experiment underway, and I'll post once I've got a nice collection of photos).  The pink colour is from yellow dock root; it's got such big flecks because I didn't have a fine coffee grinder (well, not one that mr surf girl would ever forgive me for using) and my chopper thingy left some relatively big particles (I did put it through a fine seive and a pair of pantyhose). 

The black line is cocoa powder, sifted (again. through pantyhose) lightly onto the first layer. The irregular layer is created by pouring the first layer at thick trace, and letting the it set to a pretty thick, porridge-like consistency, and then scooping out hills and valleys with a spoon.  The second layer was poured at a thinner trace so that it easily filled the irregarities of the first layer.

Cool, huh?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

That is one gorgeous soap lady!  I am totally drooling all over my keyboard as I type!!!!


----------



## LJA (Mar 25, 2009)

Yellow dock root makes that gorgeous pink color?  That's insane.  I've never even heard of it.  Thanks for all the info!


----------



## TessC (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, that looks awesome! Love love love the color, and the irregular line between the layers is gorgeous.


----------



## rszuba (Mar 25, 2009)

those are so neat. i love them, i really need to move out of my comfort zone and experiment.


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 25, 2009)

those look awesome!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 25, 2009)

Woooooo....pretty!


----------



## jbarad (Mar 25, 2009)

those are gorgeous !! I love the color spots in the pink and the crinkly line !


----------



## MsBien (Mar 25, 2009)

Woweeee-wow, that's gorgeous!

stacie


----------



## topcat (Mar 25, 2009)

Surf Girl - you've done it again!  Gorgeous soap!  You should send Nizzy a pic - I am sure he will love it and appreciate the comment that he, among others, inspired you.

Tanya


----------



## Jola (Mar 25, 2009)

surf girl said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!  If I ever have self-esteem issues, I will come here because you folks always make me feel great!
> 
> Here's the dirt.
> 
> ...




SO clever! I'm gonna have to try the cocoa powder thing.


----------



## andreabadgley (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Surf Girl!  Those are incredible!  How many more years until I get that good?!


----------



## surf girl (Mar 25, 2009)

andrea - just give it a go!  I make small batches (2 lbs), so it's no biggie if it all gets effed up.  And if it doesn't turn out, I learn something and do it differently next time. I am by no means a highly experienced soaper - I just like to read and experiment and have fun.


----------



## surf girl (Mar 25, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Surf Girl - you've done it again!  Gorgeous soap!  You should send Nizzy a pic - I am sure he will love it and appreciate the comment that he, among others, inspired you.
> 
> Tanya



Well bowl me over.  I don't know why, but I always thought Nizzy was a "she."  

And I will send a pic


----------



## topcat (Mar 25, 2009)

surf girl said:
			
		

> topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I've heard that a lot!  Terry Nisbet (hence the 'Nizzy') is a lovely man and a very experienced soaper.  I bought a divider mould from him online and neglected to give him my address :roll: , though I had mentioned I lived just around the lake from him.  He looked me up in the phone book and called me; so we had a great chat and I learned heaps about soaping just from that one conversation!  I have visited him twice to pick up more moulds etc and end up coming home with lots of soap, FOs, a soap stamp, mica......generous to a fault I'd say :wink: 

BTW - I did take some of my soaps to him to make it a more fair trade  

Tanya


----------



## surf girl (Mar 25, 2009)

topcat, that is excellent.  He sounds like a marvellous chap.


----------



## Petals (Mar 26, 2009)

Those look really good.  I like Nizzy too


----------



## rubato456 (Apr 4, 2009)

*great ideas*

and thanks for sharing! doing the bottom at a thick trace, scooping out valleys and then pouring the second layer at a thin trace to fill in.....fabulous!!


----------



## LomondSoap (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm late to this but...WOW!
Surfgirl, that is a very pretty soap.


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 4, 2009)

Gorgeous soapies!!


----------



## surf girl (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

That soap is just drop dead goreous .I love it . Way to go.
Kitn


----------



## honor435 (Apr 7, 2009)

so, how did you get the pink spots in the white part? it is SO cool.


----------



## surf girl (Apr 7, 2009)

honor, I had made a batch of straight pink lavender soap a few days before, and I shredded some of it up with a carrot peeler and tossed the bits into the soap mix for the top layer.


----------



## heartsong (Apr 11, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  WOW!!!  :shock: 

how did i miss this post?

absoloutely terrific, way cool and over the top!  i've got to try one of these "landscapes" when i get home!

monet


----------



## Dixie (Apr 12, 2009)

Looooove it! That black line really adds something to it doesn't it?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay this is me jumping up and down in huge excitement - I got one of these soaps from Surf Girl today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   It is the most amazing smelling, looking and feeling soap!  I am totally in awe of it and in love with it too!

Thanks again Surf Girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woo Hoo


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay I am terribly jealous right now Lindy . :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 
Just kidding , good for you . Are you going to use it or is it to pretty to use. I think I would just frame it .It really is beautiful soap.

Kitn


----------



## surf girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Lindy, you are absolutely too kind.

I too got some goodies from Lindy!  Not only some GORGEOUS curled confetti soap, but also her mocha cream soap and a soap sack and some lip balm. I TOTALLY ended up with the long stick on this encounter!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

Let's jsut call it even and a mutual admiration society....  

Kitn - I'm going to use it a couple of times at least but I expect it will end up in my soap "Display"....as one of those just way too pretty to use, too pretty to hide so displayed where I can sniff it as I want....


----------



## Lindy (Apr 20, 2009)

surf girl said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!  If I ever have self-esteem issues, I will come here because you folks always make me feel great!
> 
> Here's the dirt.
> 
> ...



Very cool and now that I've seen the results of Yellow Dock Root I so have to get some!!!  Please tell me where to find - pretty, pretty please (this is me doing my begging thingie)

Thank you Surf Girl...


----------



## surf girl (Apr 20, 2009)

I just got mine from the local health food store.  Can't remember the price... didn't seem very spendy, though.  Dang!  It's right there in Port Place Mall, Lindy.  I could've sent you toddling down there yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

I got mine off ebay, haven't used it yet


----------



## Lindy (Apr 20, 2009)

Surf Girl that is way funny!  I'll look around town here we have a couple of health food stores plus a natural food market....


----------

